# Rod Stewart's Model Railway



## Electric_Andy (13 Nov 2019)

This looks fantastic. I've never played with trains but the dedication and craftmanship that has gone into this is first class

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-50403561


----------



## AndyRM (13 Nov 2019)

That's incredible. What an effort. 

There's a guy at work who's into his model railways and has a track going round his garden.


----------



## DaveReading (13 Nov 2019)




----------



## Drago (13 Nov 2019)

It's something else.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Nov 2019)

I was quite surprised, he would be he last person I'd thought who would be into trains
I never had a train set when I was a child 😢 but later I had the real thing to work on


----------



## Globalti (13 Nov 2019)

I'm inspired, I think when I retire I'll build a model of Nigeria's Lagos to Ibadan line, which will be easy as it's just a single track line that only runs one train a day. Actually they've just dug up the track bed to convert it to standard gauge so maybe I'll wait a couple of years...


----------



## Cycleops (13 Nov 2019)

I believe he contributed a not inconsiderable amount when those drunk kids trashed that model railway exhibition a little while ago.


----------



## screenman (13 Nov 2019)

Cycleops said:


> I believe he contributed a not inconsiderable amount when those drunk kids trashed that model railway exhibition a little while ago.



£10,000


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Nov 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I was quite surprised, he would be he last person I'd thought who would be into trains
> I never had a train set when I was a child 😢 but later I had the real thing to work on


Pete Waterman is also a keen railway modeller. There are a few others from the music world whose names escape me.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (13 Nov 2019)

Luverly. Hundreds Thousands of hours work in there


----------



## Slioch (13 Nov 2019)

Most people would do villages/towns etc, but he's done a city with loads of massive skyscrapers and stuff. Very impressive.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Nov 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> Pete Waterman is also a keen railway modeller. There are a few others from the music world whose names escape me.



Isn't he into proper steam trains (as well?)


----------



## Globalti (13 Nov 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> Pete Waterman is also a keen railway modeller. There are a few others from the music world whose names escape me.



Not only a modeller; Pete Waterman co-owns the East Lancashire Railway.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (13 Nov 2019)

I once spotted someone had 'used' a photo of mine as he was entering a competition to build what I'd consider a strange choice of a bridge on a now defunct Grouse Railway in the hills to the south of me, I got in contact and headed out into the wilds and measured each component of the subject for him,









Amazing the work that had gone in to his entry, he never won but each detail was precise..
Grouse Railway history HERE


----------



## Drago (13 Nov 2019)

Rod Stewarts Model Railway would make a good band name.


----------



## sheddy (13 Nov 2019)

I think PW also funds apprenticeships in Locomotive Preservation ?


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (13 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Rod Stewarts Model Railway would make a good band name.



They could do a double headliner with Bill Wyman's Metal Detector.


----------



## Cycleops (13 Nov 2019)

I think he got quite a bit of help with it.

Model railway modelling has changed so much with the Advent of DCC (digital command control) where signals are sent to the engine digitally to control lights sounds and motor control. No more lights going out when the engine stops and you can control a miriad of things on the engine like engine fans, whistles or horns (including the choice of about thirty horns), brake squeal, momentum and a ton of other stuff. It is very technical now. You can even control the train from a simulation of the cab using the actual cab controls on your smartphone with the Roco Z21 system, videos on YouTube. I have this system and it's great fun. I model US and European prototypes in HO as the UK OO is inconsistent in scale track/ loco.
Have a look at this switching (shunting) layout.


View: https://youtu.be/n5YPQwDoVVw


----------



## Beebo (13 Nov 2019)

Cycleops said:


> I think he got quite a bit of help with it.
> 
> Model railway modelling has changed so much with the Advent of DCC (digital command control) where signals are sent to the engine digitally to control lights sounds and motor control. No more lights going out when the engine stops and you can control a miriad of things on the engine like engine fans, whistles or horns (including the choice of about thirty horns), brake squeal, momentum and a ton of other stuff. It is very technical now. You can even control the train from a simulation of the cab using the actual cab controls on your smartphone with the Roco Z21 system, videos on YouTube. I have this system and it's great fun. I model US and European prototypes in HO as the UK OO is inconsistent in scale track/ loco.
> Have a look at this switching (shunting) layout.


he admits that he got help to do the electrics. 
but he did the rest. Im sure that deep pockets helps but it still takes skill to paint and dress the scenery.


----------



## Profpointy (13 Nov 2019)

I'd have thought the fun was building it rather than merely paying someone to just build it for you. Fair play to him. Somehow seems much more worthwhile than just buying a yacht or Ferrari, even if it cost just as much


----------



## fossyant (13 Nov 2019)

My dad was very disapointed I wanted Scalextric as a kid. Why not... Fortunately, my son was a petrol head too.


----------



## Drago (13 Nov 2019)

Away on tour and he built his models to pass the time. In the old days it would have been groupies.


----------



## Profpointy (13 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Away on tour and he built his models to pass the time. In the old days it would have been groupies.



I bet the groupies feign interest in model railways if you are a rich international rock star.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Nov 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> Pete Waterman is also a keen railway modeller. There are a few others from the music world whose names escape me.


Neil Young
He also owned/part-owned Lionel (the Yank equivilant of Hornby)

Jools Holland
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...eals-100ft-long-model-railway-spent-10-years/


----------



## Globalti (14 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Rod Stewarts Model Railway would make a good band name.



Like New Model Army or something?


----------



## stephec (14 Nov 2019)

Whilst not wishing to be negative as it is a spectacular layout, but for me the city overwhelms the railway, making it too much of a general model landscape. 

I'd like to watch the trains going round in a smaller setting, or have more locomotive action similar to somewhere like Pendon.


----------



## stephec (14 Nov 2019)

sheddy said:


> I think PW also funds apprenticeships in Locomotive Preservation ?


That still doesn't redeem him for the SAW musical tripe that he helped to foist on the nation in the late eighties.


----------

